# sexy monti



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So I picked this up a few months ago and it was definitely not looking like this but Dave had told me what it should look like so I picked it up and colored it up over the last few months. Now that it has color I have no idea what I'll do with it!! I might take a frag and mount it but I'm still wondering if I should.

Anyways here it is! Pink/red base with blue/purple polyps

Sorry for the crappy phone pic


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

you have to repost the pic, dave...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

why? what's wrong with it?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

okay, now it's showing up... maybe it just took a minute.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

I had the same problem. Very cool looking piece


Reefing along


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I got a frag of this too I think. I've only had it a month but its coloring up nicely, was pretty browned out when I got it from Coral Reef Shop, not bad for a 10$ frag.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Thus wasn't browned out at all by it a but bleached. If you got a frag for $10 then you robbed them!


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Yep, was very dark when I got it but had a spot of this very bright pink base so I thought it would turn out to be a winner. I'll post a pic tonight so we can compare the two.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Great color...I am envious - well happy that this has done well


Reefing along


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh!! I just remembered... This is a full colony that's 5*5 or so. Not a frag


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Excellent piece then. It was cool as a frag too, but gives a better perspective on polyp size


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Very nice buddy! i'll take a frag if you're cutting it.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Anytime jay. You know my tank is your tank


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

likewise! you working tmrw? i can come by after work if your not.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Always working! We can meet up on the weekend somewhere, or you can swing by my place anytime.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

ok sounds good buddy


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Here's a pic of mine, hard to get a good shot with correct lighting because of position, but do you think its the same?


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Looking good Dave.


You do have quite the skills in coloring montis. Nicely done.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I kinda liked how it looked all beached.... it was so pink!


----------

